# μεταξύ τυρού και αχλαδίου = casually (over dessert)



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Η έκφραση *entre la poire et le fromage* υπάρχει ήδη στην 1η έκδοση του λεξικού της Γαλλικής Ακαδημίας (1694) και αφορά τα πράγματα που λέγονται και τις εξομολογήσεις που γίνονται προς το τέλος ενός πλούσιου γεύματος, την ώρα που λύνονται οι ζώνες και οι γλώσσες.

On dit prov. & fig. Entre la poire & le fromage, pour dire, Dans la gayeté où l'on est d'ordinaire sur la fin d'un bon repas. C'est entre la poire & le fromage que l'on parle à coeur ouvert. 
http://artflx.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/dicos/pubdico1look.pl?strippedhw=poire

L'origine de cette expression remonte au Moyen Âge. La coutume voulait que l'on finisse un repas de plats épicés par un fruit frais et un fromage.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fromage

Στο δικό μου ΛΝΕΓ (2006) η έκφραση δεν υπάρχει στο _αχλάδι_, αλλά υπάρχει στο λήμμα _τυρός_ (γραμμένη «μεταξύ τυρού και *αχλαδίου*») με παραπομπή στο λήμμα _μεταξύ_, όπου στο _μεταξύ τυρού και *αχλαδιού*_ γράφει:
(i) κατά το επιδόρπιο: πολλά σοβαρά συζητιούνται ~ στα γεύματα εργασίας
(ii) στη διάρκεια της κουβέντας, παρεμπιπτόντως: προσπάθησα να του ζητήσω ~ να μου κάνει την εξυπηρέτηση που ήθελα.

Στο ΛΚΝ (λήμμα _τυρός_): (έκφρ.) _μεταξύ τυρού και αχλαδίου / αχλαδιού_, για ευκαιριακή και όχι διεξοδική συζήτηση ενός σοβαρού θέματος.

Η γαλλική έκφραση υπογραμμίζει επίσης ότι τα τυριά βγαίνουν κανονικά μετά το φρούτο.

Προτεινόμενες μεταφράσεις από γαλλοαγγλικά λεξικά:
casually over dinner / over dessert
between cheese and dessert (at a free moment, that kind of moment that we can find at the end of a meal)
at the end of the meal

Με τη γενικότερη σημασία (ii του ΛΝΕΓ): casually, in passing.

Ως προς τον τονισμό: αν εμπιστευτούμε τα ευρήματα του Altavista η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία ψηφίζει «αχλαδιού». Εμείς οι παλιότεροι προτιμάμε το ειρωνικό ανέβασμα του τόνου στο «αχλαδίου».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2009)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι αν «αχλαδιού», τότε και «τυριού»! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω πάντως ότι αν «αχλαδιού», τότε και «τυριού»!



Συγγνώμη, παράλειψή μου. Διότι επρόκειτο για το καταλυτικό επιχείρημά μου, που με οδηγούσε στη μία εκδοχή του τίτλου. Τα ευρήματα του Altavista έκαμψαν την αυτοπεποίθησή μου και μ' έκαναν να το ξεχάσω. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2009)

Και γιατί όχι "between the pear and the cheese"; Γαλλική είναι η έκφραση άλλωστε. Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω αν στα Γαλλικά σήμερα σημαίνει αυτό που έφτασε να σημαίνει και στα Ελληνικά. Υπάρχει και το αγγλικό "over the walnuts and (the) wine."


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Επειδή και οι δύο εκφράσεις, Αμβρόσιε, είναι σπάνιες (μετάφραση του γαλλικού η πρώτη), θα έλεγα ότι όποιος θα ήθελε να τις χρησιμοποιήσει να το κάνει με πολλή προσοχή, αφού θα έχει μελετήσει τη χρήση τους, μην πέσει στην παγίδα της υπερμετάφρασης (όπως και όταν θα έλεγε «glorious city» για το _κλεινόν άστυ_, εκεί που θα αρκούσε ένα city / capital / Athens).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2009)

Μα φυσικά και φαντάζομαι ότι ο κάθε μεταφραστής πρέπει να έχει την ανάλογη ορθή κρίση για να τις χρησιμοποιήσει καταλλήλως. Είναι κατάλληλες για συγκεκριμένα contexts μόνο, αλλά και η Ελληνική έκφραση δεν πάει πίσω.


----------

